# raw eggs



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

tell me if this sounds alright. ive heard raw eggs are fine for dogs but, my freind says he puts a raw egg in his dogs water about every other day or so is that too much? (i have no idea why he puts it in the dogs water and not his food )


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have given Chalice and Mikado raw eggs everyday they seem fine. In the egg laying season i don't cause they seem to find more of the chicken duck and geese eggs than we do. It is funn to watch them carry around an egg for an hour or so teasing the dogs that didn't find it.


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

*I do it a couple time's a week but the day i do use eggs say a egg is 75 calories i will use about a quarter of a cup less of kibble. And i mix it in there kibble after i mix it up like you would do with scramble eggs and i add a little bit of milk dogs love it.*


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I mix whole raw eggs in with the ruffiage cakes I feed...


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I am truly not sure why you're friend is putting the raw egg into water, unless he believes he is making the dog a shake. 

but raw eggs are good: 
Raw eggs are a wonderful source of protein, essential fatty acids Vitamin Bs and calcium when fed whole, including the shell. Some manufacturers coat the egg with a waxy substance to maintain freshness. If that is the case, do not feed the shell to your pet. 

I feed my dogs all raw eggs in there ruffage as well 




Deb


----------

